# Orange is Calling Me!



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just purchased an U-2/DLC wow what a great watch I love everything about it...but the MBII orange is calling me. :-d


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

So... let me get this straight... you're going from the 'dark side' to the orange side ?? (even though your keeping the U2).

Go for it!


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, Yes I am keeping the U-2 I need to see an MBII in the flesh then I know I'll be hooked...right now my watch fund is depleted I'll need to wait a bit before buying something new...the new Explorer II and it's big orange hand is calling me too. 

Maybe it's just because it's close to Halloween. :-s


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

U2/DLC with orange barrel, perhaps?

I just got a U2/SS and am seriously considering a barrel swap on mine. The orange barrel (and second hand) were the two things I like better about the MBII.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> U2/DLC with orange barrel, perhaps?
> 
> I just got a U2/SS and am seriously considering a barrel swap on mine. The orange barrel (and second hand) were the two things I like better about the MBII.


You can do that? I do not know anything about the construction of the watch I thought the barrel was part of the case...are you saying it unscrews? If so that's pretty sweet. |>


----------



## cameraman12 (Oct 5, 2011)

The funny thing about the orange barrel is that people who know watches know you are wearing a Bremont from far away. There's no other watch it can be mistaken for. I walked into Tourneau the other day and two people who worked there saw my MBII from across the room and came over and asked me how I liked the watch. We talked for about ten minutes. My brother, who was with me and wearing his Rolex GMT, didn't have anyone come up to him to ask about his watch. In fact, no one even bothered to ask him if he needed any help. I found that kinda funny.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

mjm800 said:


> You can do that? I do not know anything about the construction of the watch I thought the barrel was part of the case...are you saying it unscrews? If so that's pretty sweet. |>


It is possible to change it. The beauty of the case is that it 3 pieces, so any one piece can be changed. For example, if you damaged the bezel, you could swap that out. I believe one of our forum sponsors offers a barrel color swap if you change your mind about the color.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> It is possible to change it. The beauty of the case is that it 3 pieces, so any one piece can be changed. For example, if you damaged the bezel, you could swap that out. I believe one of our forum sponsors offers a barrel color swap if you change your mind about the color.


Nice to know. |>


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> I believe one of our forum sponsors offers a barrel color swap if you change your mind about the color.


Anyone know Bremont's position on this? I know with Rolex they frown on bezel swaps, changing hands, or date wheels stuff like that. If you send it to RSC with swapped parts the RSC will refuse to work on it unless restored to original condition at your expense.

I am not a watchmaker and I do not attempt anything more complicate than a band change so if I had the barrel swapped I would pay a watchmaker to do it and I would hate to have to pay again to have it changed back for servicing.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the original post by Dan of Timeless Watch Exchange that was in another thread.



> Re: MB2 QuestionWe offer our customers a "get out of barrel free card" with the MBII. If you are within your 2 year Bremont warranty and you are tired of your barrel color, send the watch back to us and we'll get thebarrel switched out at no charge to you. You can only do this once and all you have to pay for is shipping ;-)
> 
> Dan​


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

You absolutely can change the barrel just like you can change the dial on the Alt1-C.

I recently sent my Alt1-C/GN in to have it changed to black. When it's back i'm going to send my MBII in for a new barrel as its a bit scuffed.

It's not free though. The barrel change is about £160 from memory but you obviously keep the old barrel if you want it.

On a side note the dial change for the Alt1-C is £250.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.520816,-0.116394


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

mjm800 said:


> I've just purchased an U-2/DLC wow what a great watch I love everything about it...but the MBII orange is calling me. :-d


The orange version was the first one I saw in person and I admit, it is visually stunning. I too figured that orange was the one I was going to buy. But as purchase day approached, I had second thoughts--what drove me to Bremont in the first place was the no nonsense, military dial presentation (with a few color highlights)--an orange barrel didn't fit that image so I chose "antrachite".

Typically, going with your "second thoughts" is not a good idea; but not this time. I like the antracite.

Good luck with your choice, if it is still one at this point.

heb


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree the orange is absolutely stunning in person. I wanted one the minute I saw it and was lucky enough to get one for a good price. best of luck with your choice.


----------



## SimonZ (Oct 5, 2011)

heb said:


> Typically, going with your "second thoughts" is not a good idea; but not this time. I like the antracite.
> 
> heb


Yes I bought the anthracite too (sight unseen) as I thought it might a little more subtle and stand the passage of time. I am very happy with the anthracite and think it looks great. But in saying that I have never seen the orange in the flesh and I would love to.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

I understand that the barrel for the Martin Baker can be swapped out for one of the normal colors. I guess my question is, can they switch out the black barrel of the U2 DLC and put in an orange one? Because that color combination would make my head explode from awesomeness. I know they _can _do it, but not sure if they are willing to- for some reason most watch companies get hard to work with when it comes to stuff like that. Don't ask me why.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

fasthandssam said:


> Because that color combination would make my head explode from awesomeness.


I couldn't agree my friend. :-!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

It is to my understanding that on the MBII you can get your barrel color switched out free of charge while the watch is under it's 2 year warranty but you will have to forfit your previous barrel. The U2 however is a different story and is not availible in multiple barrel colors which makes me believe that Bremont wont do a "one off" and swich a U2 barrel for an orange or green no matter how good it looks...

Dan


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> It is to my understanding that on the MBII you can get your barrel color switched out free of charge while the watch is under it's 2 year warranty but you will have to forfit your previous barrel. The U2 however is a different story and is not availible in multiple barrel colors which makes me believe that Bremont wont do a "one off" and swich a U2 barrel for an orange or green no matter how good it looks...
> 
> Dan


Well I sort of suspected that. I thought that if any brand would be willing to work with its customers on that sort of thing it would be Bremont, but I can't have everything ;D

They are still fantastic watches!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> It is to my understanding that on the MBII you can get your barrel color switched out free of charge while the watch is under it's 2 year warranty but you will have to forfit your previous barrel. The U2 however is a different story and is not availible in multiple barrel colors which makes me believe that Bremont wont do a "one off" and swich a U2 barrel for an orange or green no matter how good it looks...
> 
> Dan


Didn't know that, but surely the offer's valid for the full three years warranty though?


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

bydandie said:


> Didn't know that, but surely the offer's valid for the full three years warranty though?


I've just sent mine off to Bremont for a new barrel but mine's a replacement due to some damage. The new barrel cost £250.


----------



## cl0r0x70 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why / how are the barrels getting scuffed / damaged? I'm concerned about buying a green MBII, that the green will wear off to show the steel underneath.

Thoughts?


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

The material used for the barrel is aluminium so is not hardened anyway. In terms of the damage, I can only think that people are wearing it on their right wrist and dinging it.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

heb said:


> The orange version was the first one I saw in person and I admit, it is visually stunning. I too figured that orange was the one I was going to buy. But as purchase day approached, I had second thoughts--what drove me to Bremont in the first place was the no nonsense, military dial presentation (with a few color highlights)--an orange barrel didn't fit that image so I chose "antrachite".
> 
> Typically, going with your "second thoughts" is not a good idea; but not this time. I like the antracite.
> 
> ...


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

bydandie said:


> The material used for the barrel is aluminium so is not hardened anyway. In terms of the damage, I can only think that people are wearing it on their right wrist and dinging it.


That's exactly what it looks like happened. No different to dinging any other type of watch. Small comfort that that is.


----------

